

How to use Fizz Buzz - its_so_on

So, I received this email...<p>Subject: Very incredible software and web dev<p>Body:<p>I am good at what I do I can code in 15 different languages. I just moved to (city) from America where I was running a successful start up company. What can I do to get in better contact with you to pursue the possibility of us working together to make magic.<p>- xxx<p><i>wow, this sounds great!  Hmmm...15 languages?  This sounds like a perfect place for the old fizz buzz test</i><p>Subject: re: Very incredible software and web dev<p>Body:<p>Hey,<p>to begin with, for quality assurance could you please complete the following exercise in any one of the fifteen programming languages.<p>Write a program that prints the numbers from 1 to 100. But for multiples of three print "Toot" instead of the number and for the multiples of five print "Tweet". For numbers which are multiples of both three and five print "TootTweet".<p>This should not take you long and I will get back to you soon as reviewing your work.<p>Best,<p>(me)<p><i>early the next day</i><p>Subject: re: re: Very incredible software and web dev<p>Body:<p>What would you want this written in? what development do you do? You want a app in ios objecive c or just any java c++ etc?<p><i>whoa, this is not looking very good...  Still, benefit of the doubt and all...</i><p>Subject: re: re: re: Very incredible software and web dev<p>Body:<p>Hi,<p>objective c, java, c++, or any other language of your choice.  You can pick any language.  You don't have to create a complete app, just a function, and I will review what you send me.<p>this is a quality assurance test so I can determine your ability to code.  if you are unable to complete this task in any language, please indicate this as I might still have other work to do with you.<p>Best,
yy<p><i>unfortunately, I never heard from them again. This is exactly how fizzbuzz is supposed to work.  It's a negative test!</i>
======
willpower101
What's even worse is that he could have _at least_ faked it with a quick
google search. Shows absolutely no effort on his behalf.

~~~
Hrundi
Searching for TootTweet or any combination of the words won't yield the same
results as searching for FizzBuzz, not until Google crawls this post.

Only then, a test with the words "Toot" "Tweet" will be burned forever for the
fakers advantage :)

Not searching for the question or not being able to parse it logically into a
program is far more aggravating to me.

There are a lot of people who do this, but there are also many recruiters who
are good in their jobs by spotting this self-deluded cockiness.

What amazes me is how far someone can go by in life, asserting their supposed
skills, while not being able to parse a simple question related to their
profession.

Have any of you HN'ers seen this in other professions? Meaning, have you ever
seen someone claim to be a carpenter but having no idea how to cut a piece of
wood or use the right nail?

Or you think this can be attributed to someone trying to scam gullible persons
into paying in advance for a website that will never be created?

Anyway, I give the guy the benefit of the doubt because I don't know how much
time has passed since OP's last e-mail.

~~~
its_so_on
12 days :)

------
S4M
The original mail has a very scamish tone anyway.

